# ND Filter exposure calculator



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Another handy tool. The top row of shutter speeds are with no filter installed

1. Place camera in AV with no filter in place
2. Set up camera for the shot you want. as in ISO 400, F8.
3. Depress shuitter button, take note of shutter speed displayed in the view finder.
4. Use chart below to calculate shutter with filter installed. So if you chose ISO 400, f8 and the shutter speed indicated 1/250s.
5. Your shutter setting with an ND filter of 0.9 (3 stops) installed on the lens would be 1/30s.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice thanks. I'm thinking I don't need all the ND filters most people collect since all but one of my lenses is f5.6. I'm thinking I only need .3 and .9 is that correct?

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

griz said:


> Nice thanks. I'm thinking I don't need all the ND filters most people collect since all but one of my lenses is f5.6. I'm thinking I only need .3 and .9 is that correct?
> 
> Griz


 In solid NDs, Those should get you by although, for really slowing down water that is flowing/moving you may need something a bit stronger.
I have a 10 stop ND for that. I can pretty much control the rest by aperture. For Grad NDs, a hard and soft of both values in the grad NDs should be considered.
Hard for flat horizons, and soft for trees and other things that stickup.
My filter holder has 3 slots just for stacking filters.
Now I have been also known to throw a CPL in there at times along with the ND filters.
My filter kit contains
.3,.6 and 10 stop solid ND filters.
.3,.6,.9 in Grad ND filters, In hard and soft, and a 3 stop reverse grad ND.
LB CPL and a color enhancing CPL.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Grads look nice*

Yea the next thing I'm going for is a grad. So you have the Big Stopper  I saw that the other day when I was looking at ND filters. I made some pretty good water shots back in my film days in Colorado. Love the effects you can get. We are going to the Elk Rut in Estes Park next month. I've been a few times but never with a camera. Think I'm going to rent 2x tele. I have that monitor with focus peaking so the f8 thing shouldn't be a problem. The Elk are in a huge meadow as you go into the park from Estes Park. Then you go over the hill and the Moose are rutting there. Its early enough so the road across will still be open otherwise its a long drive to get to the Moose. I prefer the Grand Lake side we will probably stay there.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

griz said:


> Yea the next thing I'm going for is a grad. So you have the Big Stopper  I saw that the other day when I was looking at ND filters. I made some pretty good water shots back in my film days in Colorado. Love the effects you can get. We are going to the Elk Rut in Estes Park next month. I've been a few times but never with a camera. Think I'm going to rent 2x tele. I have that monitor with focus peaking so the f8 thing shouldn't be a problem. The Elk are in a huge meadow as you go into the park from Estes Park. Then you go over the hill and the Moose are rutting there. Its early enough so the road across will still be open otherwise its a long drive to get to the Moose. I prefer the Grand Lake side we will probably stay there.
> 
> Griz


Actually I have a B&W 77mm 10 stop. All my lens are 77mm, so I just went with that.
easy to deal with, just screw it on, dont have to deal with installing the ring and the mount and also possibility of the wind catching it.
Sounds like a great trip. Grand Lake will be spectacular.


----------

